# My New LeChampion Ti



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

+1
Get your own (if you still can).
I don't need to spend time convincing skeptics.
Let's just say it's fast and beautiful ...


----------



## Buckeye Jim (Nov 10, 2009)

*LeChampion Ti*

Mine is to arrive today, can't wait. Its cold outside but it will not matter tomorrow,I'm riding.


----------



## Buckeye Jim (Nov 10, 2009)

Its here and together, no suprises. Rode about 2 miles to make sure everything is working, think I an going to love it. What will my wife will say when she discovers another one in the basement.


----------



## akeelor (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine arrived a week ago. Can't ride where I live, too much snow. Put on my preferred wheelset (Easton Circuit) with the white and black decals. Looks sweet.

Buckeye Jim: I am in your boat and need to sell one of my rigs.

Fit and finish on this bike appear to be excellent. I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Too Many Bikes*

Your wife will surely notice this one. Another black one would hardly have been noticed, unless she counted them.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I still have it and have now ridden it about 38,000 miles. I will be riding it this afternoon.
I've replaced just about everything on it except the brake calipers, fork, and headset. The components wear out, but not the frame.


----------

